

5 Google Engineering Management Mistakes - pathik
https://docs.google.com/present/view?id=0AU3ORlLW4CrCYWpmY2RzY2p6YnZwXzk3NnJ0OWNmdw&hl=en&pli=1

======
sinamdar
This link has already been submitted.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1865099>

